# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Ruby Red Scooter blenny

## Gary R

Got this lovely Ruby red scooter blenny yesterday and the colours are just great bright red and white spots with yellow fins on him.

Not seen one of these before so did some digging around and found out that these guys where only Discovered end of 2013 in a unique collection from a location in the Philippines.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJrSnmfYfgw

----------

*lost* (03-03-2015)

----------


## lost

Nice fish mate I read the same thing when I looked it up are they expensive ? lovely colours

----------


## Gary R

To be honest I only paid £19 for him and to say its was only discovered last year, I would of said it should of been more ....unless my LFS did not know what it was.

----------


## lost

what do you feed it ? I was looking at a blenny but the lfs said I would not have enough pods in my tank

----------

